# Korkers boots = big trouble.



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

For those of you who are interested in gear, here is a "product" review on Korkers boots and customer service.

There are better things to be had with $125.

http://utahcutthroat.blogspot.com/

Thanks for the input Bry.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

That's good to know. I will nor buy them. Now, if we can get 30,000 other people to post that they will not buy them ,we can send this link to them and show them the error of their ways.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

If the company is worth a crap, it should take one call. Not 30,000 posts

I agree though. I have talked with Bryan through this process, and I have been pretty suprised as to how they have handled it. Believe me, these posts aren't the result of one try to contact Korkers.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have to ask this ? and the information provided on Korkers is good to know. My ? is just how far do you hike in these ? And what type of terrain ? I have strange feet and feel pretty confident that I couldn't hike over a mile or so on mountainous terrain and feel comfortable in them.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL... nice Cheech,thanks for the support!

Packfish - To answer your questions.... how ever far in the water is (day trips only) and used in all types of terrain, seasons and its variable conditions.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

In the water I'd be fine- hiking some of the rocks I do I'll stick with my boots and change when I hit the water.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I have to ask this ? and the information provided on Korkers is good to know. My ? is just how far do you hike in these ? And what type of terrain ? I have strange feet and feel pretty confident that I couldn't hike over a mile or so on mountainous terrain and feel comfortable in them.


I don't actually have the boots, but I have fished a lot with Bry. He probably put more miles on those things than I would hike in 5 years. We're talking 5 miles in, fish, 4 to 6 miles out. So about 10 to 12 miles on a regular basis. If I'm hiking that far, I prefer to hike in my hiking boots and then change on stream.

If you have strange feet, I think you are pretty much screwed. From my recollection though, Donald Duck had jacked up feet and he was always running barefoot.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

where do you think Donald learned that ? Triple to quadrouple E feet with a high instep.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Packfish - I got them for the Idea that they are hiking boots and wading boots. That's what they were designed for. I can't justify hiking in with two pair of boots for a day trip. But it seems that I might have too.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I've gone thru a lot of boots - from wearing them out to just not liking them.
Once it hits summer I pack a pair of New Balance tennis shoes (WIDE) that I embedded spikes in. I have only lost 3 spikes in 2 years so I don't feel too bad about that.
I hike in a pair of good hiking boots or Merrills, then change. What ever one feels comfortable in. I do wish there was 1 boot out there that would do it all but I don't think I'll be able to find that one. This will be the first year that I really get to use my pack goats so I guess I can bring what I want. Picked up another goat a month ago---------- this is for you Fred------- named it Fred.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If using them for hiking and fishing with interchangeable soles is the selling feature and they don't perform as advertised, then I think they need to know. I have ruined plenty of felt soles just walking down the pavement to my vehicle over the years. I know they are are not designed for that, so I can't complain about them wearing out, but if a boot is marketed as a hiker and fisher, and it's not performing I say they need know!

We're well on our way we now have 4 people...29,996 to go!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I am sure they know, but they are being tigh wads and are not willing to take a hit for the better of their company and the customers. They will be out of business soon if they are unwilling to work with customers and defective product. Don't bite the hand that feeds ya...

Good to know about those. I have looked at them, but I wanted to wait and see how they hold up. I am really hard on boots/shoes and I am sure I would have the same results. Thanks for saving me $125 bucks.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

It is one isolated situation. I have dealt with Korkers on numerous occasions and they are one of the best companies to work with out there. I own the guide boots with the Bowa lacing system and they have been great. They are just starting to fall apart now and have about 125 days on them considering their relatively lightweight and comfort. That is great life of a wading boot, according to simms. They figure the average life expectancy out of a pair of boots is more like 50-60 days.

I have yet to see a wading boot that is comfortable, lightweight, and also ultra durable. No such things exsist. The light, synthetic boots fall apart quickly and those made from genuine leather stretch and shrink horribly sometimes changing 2-3 foot sizes from wet to dry.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Packfish said:


> This will be the first year that I really get to use my pack goats so I guess I can bring what I want. Picked up another goat a month ago---------- this is for you Fred------- named it Fred.


Oh man, I am jealous!!! I'd be willing to feed and water Fred, cook food, clean camp, spill my guts, or whatever if you bring me ; ).... seriously


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It's not an isolated situation. I have heard of others having problems with their boots. If the boots are good then they should stand behind them with their customer service. Maybe you are having the isolated situation, huh?


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> It is one isolated situation. I have dealt with Korkers on numerous occasions and they are one of the best companies to work with out there. I own the guide boots with the Bowa lacing system and they have been great. They are just starting to fall apart now and have about 125 days on them considering their relatively lightweight and comfort. That is great life of a wading boot, according to simms. They figure the average life expectancy out of a pair of boots is more like 50-60 days.
> 
> I have yet to see a wading boot that is comfortable, lightweight, and also ultra durable. No such things exsist. The light, synthetic boots fall apart quickly and those made from genuine leather stretch and shrink horribly sometimes changing 2-3 foot sizes from wet to dry.


True.. it might be one situation, but I think not. A simple, we can give you a discount or something would have been a better route, it wasn't like I called them once. Perhaps a better marketing idea would be, "simple the best disposable boots for 60 days of fishing". Not their current statement, "_Fisherman who are passionate about the sport, *hard on gear*, and need the ultimate in support and durability. Whether you are a winter steelhead fisherman, or a trout bum who hikes several miles into the backcountry to find monster trout, Korkers new Streamborn is the pefect choice for all-season angling. "_

I would not recommend them, my new pair of Patagonia's have been through the ringer (less than 30 days since November), they look brand new, not a scratch. Go figure...


----------



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a pair of Korkers Outfitters model, $125 or so when I bought them. The style had velcro straps that ran through a ring on the upper heel, not the nylon post style. They were a very comfortable boot, except when I would try to change the soles while wearing them, then I'd get cramps in my legs trying to twist myself up getting the soles in place. Ended up not really using the switchable concept that sold me on them. 

I had 2 pair of felt soles delaminate, so I switched to the aquastealth sole, and had one of those delam also. With either sole, I had problems with the soles popping out of place. That didn't happen while I was standing still, it happened when wading over cobbly streambeds in faster current, and while hiking uphill grades. It usually happened right when I needed to depend on them the most. They lasted me about 60 days before I felt like I couldn't trust them anymore. 60 days and 3 sole replacements at $25 each, plus the cost of the boot...I was into the **** things $200 when I decided to use something else.

I'm usually not hiking over a mile one way to get to the fishing, and the majority of the time it's just from the truck to the water...100 yards or less. Average trail/river miles per day about 4 round trip.

Something else that also ticked me off about them. 2 of the 3 times I had to buy new soles I had to have a shop special order them in because the right size was never in stock...size 9...and the shop told me they had a hard time keeping such a common size in stock. That tells me that I wasn't the only person with that problem.

I'm currently in William and Joseph W20's. These are sneaker comfy and durable so far (25 days or so). Not the best if you need extra ankle support, but I'm ok there. I do wish they had a D-ring to catch the hook on my gravel guards though. Oh, and they were only $100.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

F/V Gulf Ventur when I get everything down to second nature I'll let you know. The Boulders is why I started raising them.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I sold both Patagonia and Korkers for years. I can tell you that a lot more Patagonia boots went back for warranty than Korkers. I would say I sent back 9 or 10 pairs of Patagonia boots for every one pair of Korkers. So no offense Highndry, but I think I would have a little better idea of which pair has a longer lifespan. Not from my own experience, but from that of lots of people. 

If you have had a bad experience with them (the person who took your call) always ask to talk to someone else. I agree 100% with all of you that customer service should be every companies priority one. If a pair of wading boots falls apart fast, then it should be taked care of no problems, period. That is one this Patagonia does: takes care of customers. I blew out 7 pairs of patagonia boots in a year and a half and they were replaced every time, no questions asked.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So maybe Patagonia has a lot more customers. Did you figure that equation?

Say you sell 1000 patagonia boots and 100 Korkers. Now 20 of the Korkers come back and 100 Patagonia. What company has the highest percentage of returns?

If a cat is running at 30 miles per hour and is 50 yards in front of a dog running at 30 miles per hour, how fast must the dog run to catch the cat before it gets to a tree 100 yards away?

That there is a question that all dogs are asked on the CAT tests.

Now that's funny, right there. I don't care who you are.


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

cheech said:


> For those of you who are interested in gear, here is a "product" review on Korkers boots and customer service.
> 
> There are better things to be had with $125.
> 
> ...


Cheech,

I hope these weren't purchased from us. I definitely could have helped take care of him...


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

It wasn't the big C. Good to know though.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Update......
I am happy to report that Korkers has taken the right steps to correct this situation.

Korkers has contacted me. A head representative caught wind of this porblem. He has taken full responsibility for this situation (even though he was not the one personally involved), I think that is commendable and good to hear a company stand behind what they believe in. He was very apologetic and explained to me that this is not how Korkers deals with these types of situations and they back up their product 100%.... My faith in customer service is being restored. He is insisting that he send me a new pair of boots and soles.

I just thought that the result of this story should be known and they're doing the right thing.

_"We are not a big corporation and merely a small, privately owned business that makes products we stand behind. I apologize that you had a bad experience and I would like to find out why in order to correct it in the future."

"Our warranty policy isn't something that we hide behind in order to turn away products with problems. In fact, we go above and beyond to ensure that our customers are using a product that meets their standards. I wish I could go back in time and remember your conversation with (if you talked to me), but obviously that's not possible. The reason a receipt is requested is to determine the date of purchase. As you well know, we have a pretty good 1 year warranty policy that is often disregarded in situations when the product has a serious problem, like yours. I am inclined to ignore our warranty policy and even take back products old than 1 year depending on the circumstances."

"As a manufacturer of wading boots, it is in our best interest to listen to consumers and take back troubled merchandise. We are a footwear company, that is all we do. We don't make rods, or jackets, or waders. We focus on footwear and how we can make versatile products. How are we supposed to create products that are innovative and durable if we don't listen to our customers? It does us no good to shut the door on a situation like yours and I personally apologize and take responsibility for this situation."
_
Rest found here...
http://utahcutthroat.blogspot.com/2008/03/korkers-review-update.html


----------

